# ALGUNAS FOTITOS DE LIMA



## alexanderfaiko (Sep 6, 2005)

HOLA PES QUE HAY? 

YO AQUI DE NUEVO  CONSEGUI UNAS FOTOS DE LIMA DE NOCHE 


OJALA SEAN BUENAS TOMAS :sleepy: 



















EN LA WEB QUE SE VE EN ESAS IMAGENES EN LA PARTE SUPERIOR HAY MUCHAS MAS CUALQUIERA QUE LO DESEE ENTRE Y POSTEELA


(DEMORA EN CARAGAR) ESO ES LO MALO :cheers: 

ADIOS LOCOS


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

si chvres las fotos pero me parecen repetidas = estan chvres donde se ve una Lima moderna.esta bien alexanderfaiko.
salu2


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

kay:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Estan bonitas las fotos!


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Estan buenas las panoramicas , en la segunda foto se puede ver a lo lejos un skyline...


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

ESTAN BONITAS LAS FOTOS, NO RECUERDO HABERLAS VISTO ANTES.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

hey muy buenas fotos alexanderfaiko!! muy buena calidad bienvenido al foro en especial despues de que pusieras tu fotos jiji


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

A ver otras mas de vonbergen.net:


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

repetidas o no....en mis 2 años en el foro...esta es la primera vez que se colocan


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Estan muy buenas las tuyas tb Zhero!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

estan buenisimas las fotos nocturnas !!!!!!!!!! no las habia visto antes !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no creo que sean repetidas. buenas fotos, todas!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las dos primeras son nuevas y muy buenas, en general todas las fotos estan cheveres, bastante nitidas.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

ya me acorde me parece repetida solo x el ovalo q se ve en la 1ra foto q ya la habia visto antes, bueno en esa web q muestra las imagenes si q hay bonitas fotos.:yes:


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

estan muy buenas todas las fotos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esas fotos estan buenazas kay:


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

:eek2: muy buenas las primeras


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Buenas fotos y de verdad que no son repetidas, excelente pàgina


----------



## alexanderfaiko (Sep 6, 2005)

HOLA A TODOS NUEVAMENTE  


QUE PAJA QUE LES HAYA GUSTADO LAS FOTOS

COLOCARE ALGUNAS MAS QUE TENGO ...... SON BUENAS TOMAS DE DIFERENTES ANGULOS 



































:cheers: 

GRACIAS POR LA RESPUESTAS DE TODOS AQUI EN EL FORO... TRATARE DE ENTRAR MAS SEGUIDO A LA WEB


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jeje creo que las fotos de este thread se puede utilizar en un Lima VS otra ciudad en city VS city :cheers:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Todas las fotos estan cheveres, como ya lo dije antes inclusive de aqui podrian salir algunos banners. Pero en la ultima el cielo se ve retocado, como que no es lo mismo al final.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Como dijo Filter, esas fotos estan como para un versus.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Esta foto esta buena:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

buena foto


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La foto demora un Qlo en cargar.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

holas


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

jaja , buena fayo , pero para tener esos rascas en el 2010 va a ser muy dificil asi como vamos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que mi sobrinita lo hubiera hecho mejor .

Pero seria alucinante algun dia ver a Lima con tal cantidad de rascacielos.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

tremendos edificios y los ticos siguen andando....SON INMORTALES!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hahaha buena bratzo........

de hecho, muy buena imaginacion y concepcion, fayo ! algun dia se vera asi lima


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

y es q el dibujo lo hice en 2 minutos.

pero de hecho q pasara quiza 20 años para llegar a esa densidad y altura en esa zona de san isidro.


----------



## hugoboss17 (Nov 4, 2004)

Aca unas fotos del lugar actual:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

La verdad que si Fayo, cuando la via expresa tenga edificios asi, Lima tendría un Skyline increible, buen trabajito al menos nos da una idea, de como quedaría.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No se pero los edificios bajitos del centro no me gustan, malogran el Skyline.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

De noche se ve bien. Que chevere que los ripleys los hagan altos.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*que dicen de esta foto:*

una nueva creo por hoy:


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

estan cheveresv las ultimas fotos... muy bacanes


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Estan muy buenas las fotos, todas.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

LAS ULTIMAS FOTOS ESTAN BUENISIMAS!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*francamente asi como vamos el 2020 sera lima asi*










otras ciudades corren a 300 km/h y lima a 25 km/h


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

buenas fotos las últimas , y que es de la vida de Alexanderfaiko?


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

ta bacakn, las primeras son de miraflores , el el ovalo esta el restaurant las brujas de cachiche.. vivo por alla


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Estas son , otras fotos de lima que encontre en el internet .. ojala que no sean repetidas ,,, y si lo son ,, pues me dicen y las borro , no tiene sentido poner fotos repetidas 









































Esta ultima me gusta mucho ! , se ve super alto el Marriott ,, y si se fijan en los vidrios se ve el reflejo del mar !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Están buenas tus fotos, la última en especial.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

exacto, ésta ultima foto está buenisima!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, me encantarìa vivir en algunos de los departamentos que salen en la segunda foto.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> No se pero los edificios bajitos del centro no me gustan, malogran el Skyline.





ésta... me la guardo , para mi colección privada-- está miy bonita !!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenas estas ultimas fotos, aun hay muchas facetas que lima guarda.....!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

AQUI MAS FOTOS DE LIMA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡































































































































ESPERO QUE NO HAYAN SIDO REPETIDAS


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LIBIDITO, LA PRIMERA FOTO QUE PUSISTE DEL JR. CAMANA NO PARECE QUE FUERA EL CENTRO DE LIMA.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A ESTA FOTO ME REFIERO


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

En esa foto se ve recontra ordenado pero solo basta con mirar la parte inferior de la foto para apreciar los malditos fierros!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esos fierros pertenecen a lo que iba a ser un centro comercial, actualmente el primer nivel lo ocupa el Banco Continental, a su costado está tiendas Él y Adams.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> A ESTA FOTO ME REFIERO


Si, se ve respetable , así se nota la diferencia que pueden hacer unos árboles en los lados de las avenidas, cambiar la pinta completamente


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Siguiendo con las fotos 








































































































































La laguna de La Molina


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ooosi claudia.....nuevas joyitas...bien eh


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

impresionante ese perfil !!!!!!!!!!!!! bien chalacus


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Estan cheveres las fotos Clau! Por fin saliste a tomar fotos?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

skyperu34 said:


> impresionante ese perfil !!!!!!!!!!!!! bien chalacus


oops
me equivoque, era claudia, bien ah !!!! finalmente has tomado fotos ! y muy buenas por cierto


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, Libidito y Claudia! El jirón Camaná se ve muy bien. Parece una calle de Miraflores.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere las fotos! El jr camana se ve bien.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jeje no no son mias =P pero igual gracias  las sake de la pàgina que dijo Lucho.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Últimamente se están mostrando muy buenas tomas de Lima.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## zeropresion (Oct 1, 2005)

WooW!! revisando el foro me encontre con estas fotos de Lima, es muy atractivo, no pensé que fuera así, los felicito amigos del Perú muy linda ciudad...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ASI TAMBIEN QUISIERA QUE MUESTREN HARTAS FOTOS DE OTRAS CIUDADES COMO AREQUIPA O TRUJILLO , ETCCCCCC


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

algun dia...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta casa está en la avenida Arequipa, me gusta bastante, ojalá y nunca la demuelan.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

ya


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

bonitas fotos, lo que no me gusta es como hay gente que le gusta tirar papeles como se ve la promera foto. deberian multarlas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi también me llega esa gente que ensucia, debería crearse una ley que sancione a aquellos que ensucien y orinen el las calles.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, una ley a la Singapur: Ensucias, pintas las paredes y te orinas en la calle y recibes 20 latigazos en publico. 

Singapur es un estado bastante limpio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No es mala idea aplicarlo aquí, pero tengo entendido que ellos son islámicos y por lo tanto bastante extremistas.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

xdios..quien se sienta asi para leer un libro :S


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si te fijas bien, es un guia del Perú...jeje


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> algun dia...


que malo :bash: jajjajjaajajajajajaja


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

igual....es extraño..nose....siento que me estan timando....


----------



## makarah (Nov 3, 2005)

Hola!!!

Paso estas imagenes...

PALACIO DE GOBIERNO

















CONGRESO DEL PERU









PLAZA DE ARMAS


































LA PLAZA SAN MARTIN (una de las plazas que más me gustan, y ahora ultimo lo he visto muy arreglado y lo bueno es que no hay mucha gente, ojala sea menos los vendedores que hay por ahi)



























EDIFICIO HISTORICO..













:eek2:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

UP


----------

